# What kind of kitchen scale do you use to weigh your dog's meals?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Title pretty much says it all. LOL


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like to know this too. I have a cheap-o spring scale from walmart that was like $6. You have to push it down and let it pop up about 4 or 5 times and see which weight you got the most often and go by that. I would LOVE a digital! But its gotta be on the cheaper side ($25 or so).

This is mine, I HATE it.
Walmart.com: Mainstays Kitchen Scale: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a $5ish one from Walmart. It is I think an analog scale, has the numbers going up it, and a plastic container thing to sit on top. I know how much the plates weigh that I feed the boys off of, so I put food on the plates and stick them on the scale.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I would like to know this too. I have a cheap-o spring scale from walmart that was like $6. You have to push it down and let it pop up about 4 or 5 times and see which weight you got the most often and go by that. I would LOVE a digital! But its gotta be on the cheaper side ($25 or so).
> 
> This is mine, I HATE it.
> Walmart.com: Mainstays Kitchen Scale: Kitchen & Dining


Haha, I think this is the one I use. And I have dropped it a couple times while rinsing it off, and it has a big dent in it. I am assuming it is still fairly accurate...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I use a cheap one I brought from Kroger. It is digital and cost me 10 bucks.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Makovach.....I HAVE THE SAME ONE. LOL I am wondering how accurate it is sometimes though. It is tough to get Sarge's amount correct as he eats less than 8 oz. I may go digital one day, I don't know. I have no monies.....LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the exact same one as you Makovach!! I love it...never had problems with it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Melissa, maybe you have a lemon?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Hey Melissa, maybe you have a lemon?


Idk. Maybe I got one that just wasn't working well. I can't wait for a new one. Seems a lot of people have this scale.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a starfrit digital scale I got from Canadian Tire. I bought it when it was on sale for 11.99 Starfrit 5-kg. Digital Scale | Canadian Tire


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had three different ones from Wal-Mart and they all break. I am starting to think they're either not made to last or I am incapable of keeping one working. LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv had my starfrit one for 2 years now and it's still in perfect condition, still as accurate as the day I bought it


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kat said:


> Iv had my starfrit one for 2 years now and it's still in perfect condition, still as accurate as the day I bought it


I'm going to buy this once I get moved. It has good reviews which is a plus.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have this one:

Buy Master Class Glass Top Digital Kitchen Scale | Read Reviews | BIG W Online Store Australia

But I want this one, partly because I think it would be easier to clean, but mostly because it comes in SO many pretty colors! haha:

Amazon.com: American Weigh ONYX Slim Design Kitchen Scale, 11-Pound by 0.1-Ounce, Blue: Home & Kitchen


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i feel amazed and yet a little embarressed
i do not measure Cesars food i measured it once the first meal on a cheapo little spring scale that is very very very old and have not measured since
i must be getting it right becuase cesar is maintaining weight and doesnt have diareha hwell:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

creek817 said:


> I have this one:
> 
> Buy Master Class Glass Top Digital Kitchen Scale | Read Reviews | BIG W Online Store Australia
> 
> ...


I put that scale on my wish list...But I don't know which color I prefer. I like red, silver, black, orange, etc....everything but the white one basically.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have this one....LOVE IT!!

I'm sure I'll need a new one in a few months, since we use it for 6-ish lbs per day....but MAN do we love it!Haha 
(And not bad for $15-ish bucks!!:thumb

https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/bedbathbeyond/product/detail.do?itemId=13350086


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a teeny crappy one from Wal-mart that does up to one pound but I never use it.. I just do a big chunk of meat (1.2-1.5lb) a medium chunk of meat (0.8-1.2lb) and a small chunk of meat (0.5lb) for the dogs and it works out fine. I can eye weights pretty good.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't shop at Walmart so no cheap scale for me! LOL I just bought this scale less than a month ago, quite an upgrade from the older one that we seemed to over feed the dogs on, I love the read out, very easy to use!
Kitchenaid 5031945 Professional Electronic Scale - Black


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I've just been eyeballing it. I'd like to get a scale at some point, but her weight's been fine so it's not urgent.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I put that scale on my wish list...But I don't know which color I prefer. I like red, silver, black, orange, etc....everything but the white one basically.


I know, that's the hardest part! I can't bring myself to buy a new one while mine still works, but I love the color choices!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a digital one that I think I got at Target for around $20. I like it but sometimes question it's accuracy. Thanks to this link I went to Amazon and am going to order a scale calibration weight for $3.50. That way I will know whether I need to replace it or not.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> i feel amazed and yet a little embarressed
> i do not measure Cesars food i measured it once the first meal on a cheapo little spring scale that is very very very old and have not measured since
> i must be getting it right becuase cesar is maintaining weight and doesnt have diareha hwell:


I'm the same way. I look at it and say 'that looks about right' and hand it to them. Of course, with 90 pound dogs, I have a lot of leeway! Sometimes they get a whole chicken quarter, sometimes I cut the leg off and they get part of it. The other day, Rocky got the part of the quarter and Shade got 3 legs that I had saved up. They seemed happy! 

But, I should probably get a scale. When I get the new puppy, he will only be about 2 pounds 'big' so I won't be able to guesstimate on meals anymore.

Edit - You all convinced me to get a scale so I ordered one with credit I had at Amazon. I got this one because it had over 3000 rave reviews. I will let you know in 3 days how I like it !:

http://www.amazon.com/EatSmart-Prec...7KUE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336922380&sr=8-3


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

I got mine at target i think it cost between 10 and 15 dollars its a digital i absolutely LOVE it! it weighs up to 11 lbs which i would never be feeding that much but still. i can change the units from lbs and ounces to just ounces to kg and yadda yadda. my FAVORITE is the 'tare' button lol i put their bowl on and then hit tare and equal it out to zero and then i fill it up with food until the desired amount. sooooo easy!


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine is from Wal Mart, too. It's digital. I think I paid less than $20 for it. It has a glass plate for the top that can be removed to be washed. I usually weigh things out in a bowl or tupperware container so I don't have to wash the glass plate, though. It weighs up to around 10 or 12 pounds, I think.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The boys are in trouble.....my new scale just arrived! Pretty fast shipping. I ordered it at 11:30 on the 13th and it arrived today at 5:30. Tomorrow they start having their food weighed and we see how far off I've been on feeding them. I may start getting some really sad faces.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

guess I overspent.....

Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips 5-Pound Black Food Scale with Pull-Out Display: Kitchen & Dining

I bought it at a store near my house because I thought I needed it right away. i like it a lot but don't need it as much now that i've been feeding raw for six months. I still do organs though and sometimes i will weight a big hunk of something give it to murphy and weigh it when i take it back so I can adjust his next meal if he eats way too much.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I have "The Biggest Loser" scale. It's digital, got it for about $30 at Walmart. It's pretty decent, and probably has lots of functions I don't use. It weighs to a tenth of an ounce. Not sure of it's total weight capacity. I know it goes to at least 8 lbs, as I weighed a whole beef heart for kicks and giggles. It doesn't take up a ton of space. I'm a big time foodie, and counter and cabinet space is prime real estate in my house.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

We have a little analogue scale we got from target a few years ago for like 12 dollars. We got it to weigh the guinea pigs. I find myself weighing the first meal I make and then after that I just eyeball all the other baggies. Evidently the amount I have been feeding is not enough for my dogs energy level. Man that dog has so much energy! Last time I did math 2% of his body was like 2oz. I had been giving him 5oz and now bumped that up. Then again maybe my scale is off a few little


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We just have one of those cheap, little, red, Paula Dean ones we picked up at Walmart. It weighs up to 9 pounds. We don't use the little bowl that came with it. We use a larger tupperware container instead. It's been great.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a little digital scale I bought at Marshall's for ten bucks. It goes to fifteen pounds and I love it. I don't measure much for the big dogs but the little ones gain weight super fast if I am continually off by an ounce or two. So their food does get weighed.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got a nicer digital one from Target for like $30. Aaaaaaand I have never used it. :tongue:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think if i had only the collies I would have used it for a week or two to learn what portions looked like as we have always purchased in bulk. It is my little dogs I have to used it with. Six ounces is such a small amount when you feed the other 1.5 - 3pounds. MY sheltie gets fat on 8 ounces so I do have to weight for her. Everyone else can flex a little one way or the other but Cherri get two days of a tad to much and we fight for a month to get her back in shape. I can't imagine guesstimating for the little five pound dogs who get and ounce or ounce and a half per day.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a postal scale but it's mostly a shelf. lol


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Makovach said:


> Walmart.com: Mainstays Kitchen Scale: Kitchen & Dining


I ended up getting this one yesterday. It was either this one or the one that only weighs up to two pounds. They didn't have any digitals.
I asked for it for my birthday. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Cuisinart KML-KO3B PrecisionChef

this is the one we use. but we didn't pay this price.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Went to a different Wal-mart and exchanged it for the digital one. Then I weighed a 5.5oz can of cat food and it says it weighs 6.9oz. You suppose the can weighs that much extra? Any ideas on how to weigh the wet food without the can.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Went to a different Wal-mart and exchanged it for the digital one. Then I weighed a 5.5oz can of cat food and it says it weighs 6.9oz. You suppose the can weighs that much extra? Any ideas on how to weigh the wet food without the can.


I'm sure it is the weight of the can throwing it off. The scale I have isn’t digital, it is one of those gravity type ones. The container thing that sits on top of it is balanced so that it reads zero even with that on there, and I can dump food in the container for an accurate weight.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Does your digital not have a zero out key...Mine has a button that when it reads all zero's I can put the plastic container that I use to place my food in to weigh it, then it will read say 6.7 oz then I hit the zero out key then it all reads zero again so it won't include the weight of the container when weighing the raw food.


----------

